# Apache - RewriteRule www und https



## Tommy57 (27. April 2020)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte Hilfe dabei, für den Apache Weiterleitungsregeln zu definieren. Ich möchte immer www erzwingen, wenn KEINE Subdomain vorhanden ist.

Einige unserer Domains haben SSL-Zertifikate, diese sollen dann zusätzlich noch https erzwingen.

Wichtig ist natürlich, dass der hintere Teil der URL (nach dem .de/....) erhalten bleibt.

Kann mir jemand dabei weiterhelfen?

Gruß, Tommy


----------

